
The most recommended Python Books of all-time - daolf
https://twitter.com/PierreDeWulf/status/1235216215620169728
======
masonic
This is repeat spam wrapped in an even harder to parse tweetstorm.

Previous submits:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=daolf.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=daolf.com)

